# Trailcam pics caught apple thieves



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Caught thesse goomers swiping apples...


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Stick an arrow into both of them...that'll teach them to steal.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Great photo's, what kind of trail cam are you using?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thadunk!!!!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thwwwack. Nice pics.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great pics...thanks for sharing.


----------

